# If you are thinking of getting a V



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

I was just sitting here thinking with all the research I did before getting Koda there were some thing that I just truly didn't understand till I was in the situation. Was thinking all of us could write what we thought we knew but had no idea. Here is mine:

I thought I knew the term Velcro but had no idea until I actually had Koda. She not only has to be on me but its almost like being pregnant backwards!! The paws and elbows digging in my ribs... she really pushes her body into mine as almost to make us one. She really can never be close enough ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Mine was off-leash hill hikes.

If we go one day with just a leash walk that's fine. Two days and they are still wound up. Three days and they look at me like I am the worst owner in the world.

Four hill hikes a week minimum. A walk every other day we are not in the hills.

The idea you can take a Vizsla into a dog park with a pack of "regular dogs" for exercise. Forget about that after they are a year old.
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/05/poor-city-dogs.html

RBD


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just make sure your home has enough room for two!!

Because that time will come....... :

Hobbsy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just how much personality these dogs have, and how smart they are.
I find myself having to spell some things, so they won't know what I'm saying.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I can now almost spell P-A-T-I-E-N-C-E. Almost.


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

That they really do have an enormous amount of energy. He and I played last night until he was panting and I was tired and he still had plenty of of energy to play with my kids and then my husband, and this was after he chased my kids up and down hills while they were sledding.  Our family just got back from a long walk in the snow and he was jumping at all the snowflakes, chasing snowballs, finding sticks, but still had the zoomies when we got back to our yard 

I would have to second experiencing the velcro attribute first hand also. He can't stand being separated by a door, a window, another person, even a shower curtain, lol.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

The one thing that I found out about Vizslas after getting one. They are DIGGERS! 
Not once did I see that mentioned anywhere! 

THEY DIG ALOT! I have holes all over my back yard. I think they smell "something" interesting underground. 

They also DIG their bed, your bed, your furniture, all in an effort to get more comfortable!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Good hiking boots - whistle - Kongs & MOST IMPORTANT - a SENSE of HUMOR


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

wasn't prepared for how curious other dog owners are "so what breed is she??"


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Har- Most people ask me what she is a mix of... I have only come across one person who knows what a V is!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I've met a couple of people on my walks with Willie who guessed correctly. They said "a Vizsla?" and I said "That's right," and then they seemed so proud of themselves because they knew that. LOL! ;D


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Definitely the energy! When I did my research, everything said "two hours of exercise a day." What they failed to mention, is that's two hours of running off leash a day... forget leash walks (one of my favorite parts of owning a dog). And that every other second they are awake, you have to be keeping them busy. I think that's the biggest challenge for me. I was prepared for 2 hours of exercise daily, but its the 5+ hours of stuffing toys, hiding cookies, playing tug, on repeat that I didn't expect.

And of course, the velcro-ness! You really have to experience it to fully understand it!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Just make sure your home has enough room for two!!
> 
> Because that time will come....... :


Oh, and this


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That they watch every move you make, and can anticipate what your going to do before you do it.. I don't think I have went to the restroom, or taken a shower in years without one of them watching me.

If you want anytime with your spouse in the bedroom, you better crate them in another room. If not, they will be howling at your door.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

TexasRed said:


> I don't think I have went to the restroom, or taken a shower in years without one of them watching me.


hahaha


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

That *some* of them are drool machines (ours!). More than once I've had to appologize to guests who gave been slimed by slobber flying from his jowls. We are always wiping off furniture, walls, the TV, etc. When he shakes, it flies  It's part of his charm


----------



## mrrrosswife (May 11, 2013)

The puppy "shark attacks". I knew about them but I underestimated their intensity! I had to wear old clothes for several weeks...

And the joy I would feel watching my little guy running in the woods! 😍


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

the single sock drawer, nobody prepared me for that, a drawer designated for single socks in the hope that the other will turn up from Rubys secret stash


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

harrigab said:


> the single sock drawer, nobody prepared me for that, a drawer designated for single socks in the hope that the other will turn up from Rubys secret stash


We have similar 'fetishes'...............

But it is 'croc's' not socks that go missing :-\

Hobbsy


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

mrrrosswife said:


> The puppy "shark attacks". I knew about them but I underestimated their intensity! I had to wear old clothes for several weeks...


Was wondering how long it took for someone to mention the sharkies... I can't even describe the sharkies to other people as I am explaining they keep saying oh so normal puppy biting. I finally just tell them "yeah whatever normal puppy biting" it's just easier that way lol


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I loved everything about the breed from the get-go, but I was not prepared for how intensely I became attached to these dogs.
I have had other dogs, and loved them dearly, but I have no adjective to describe my feelings for my V's. It just goes beyond comprehension, unless you own one, or more. I just can not imagine life with out a dog, But life with out a V... unthinkable!


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

They truly live on your head.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I was not prepared for "living separated" from my husband and having no privacy in the bathroom. She sleeps between us, we hug she is between us. I take a bath and she either hops in or has to clean her toys! Total Velcro!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

MCD said:


> ... I take a bath and she either hops in ...


I can see one's V joining you in the shower, but in a bath?! No, I just don't see how that would work.  

That's another thing about owning a V: you always have amazing and/or weird stories to tell about them.

Bob


----------

